# New To NoDak. trying to figure things out here



## bemberson (Jul 13, 2015)

Just moved up here and trying to get things figured out for goose season. Any help on how the birds work up here would be great. Also, if anyone is looking for someone to hunt with let me know.

Gonna head out tomorrow try to find some birds. See if I can put a plan together to hunt in evening. Any recommendations would really help.

Thanks


----------



## teamoutlaw (Oct 1, 2008)

Might help if you tell people where in ND you moved to.


----------



## bemberson (Jul 13, 2015)

True. Located outside of Watford City. Didn't want to be to specific either as I am looking wherever, travel to where the birds are.


----------

